# Trophy Vs. Meat



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

How do you guys hunt? I do not get to get out very often so it seems I usually will take any deer that comes by other than very small bucks.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll shoot a doe if it is the right size or a buck as long as he carries a decent rack or has a disfigured rack. Always try for two deer. One for me and one for a good friend that does not hunt.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

For three weeks (last week October-end of second week November) I hold out for a possible trophy. Before and after that time frame I'm in the freezer-filling mode. Mushi-if you only hunt a couple times in a season, you're better off taking first opportunity presented to you: doe, big buck, little buck, button buck. This is reality, not Buckmasters. I'd much rather see a fellow hunter enjoy success than needlessly becoming a matyr for the "QDM" cause. If you're blessed with 3000 acres of prime acreage with Boone and Crocketts running rampant, then great, be picky. For me, if I attach my tag to one fat healthy doe or button buck, my season was a success.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

I usally try to get 2 deer also. As far as bucks go, I try to hold off for a mature buck. Its not that there is an abundance of them where I hunt, its just that I like to let the little boys grow up and reach their potential before they get killed.( Even though others usually will kill them if I dont)


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I will only take a nice buck with a bow, has to be a wallhanger for shotgun season, and I will take a doe on the last day of muzzleloader if I haven't filled my tag yet with a nice buck. I only buy one tag.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I buy one tag at first and then go get another if I need it. 
I usually end up killing one with my bow and one during gun or primitive season. I usually pass on some small bucks each year. I like to save my buck tag for something nice. Last year I killed a wall hanger with my bow and then when I was trying to fill my doe tag, all I would see was bucks. That's how it usually works though. Ended up killing a nice doe with my 58 cal. hawkins during primitive. Shot her right through the arse and out the mouth. She did not even run a step. i kept the hide to get it tanned b/c there were no holes in it and ended up throwing it away cause it was just laying aroung too long.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I have no problems shooting nice, big does.


----------



## skeeziks (Apr 14, 2004)

Only you as a hunter is able to decide what is a "trophy" animal and what isn't. Doegirl pretty much said it all. I'll be quite honest, I don't let a whole lot of deer pass. If they present a good, clean shot, then it's meat on the table. If it happens to be a decent buck, then not only do I have meat on the table, but a rack to hang my hat on as well.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

the only deer that I past up are the smallish ones that havn t reached maturity, I have bagged a few nice bucks in the years gone by but I go for the meat in reality.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I hunt all of Bow Season up until Gun season waiting for a Big One, After that its all about the Meat to me. Im not a Horn Hunter, Well maybe 1/2 the season I am.  
Cat Mazter


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

I will take a Buck or a Doe. Sure I dream of that once in a lifetime Buck but to me it is still about filling the freezer. I DO pass on small yearlings though


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I hunt for large bucks in the bow and gun season. Come muzzel time I will let bucks go by and take the first good sized doe. I don't think I need to say, but I will, that if a wall hanger comes by during smoke pole season he will not be chasing anyother does.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It used to be that I would hold out to kill anything until a nice buck opportunity curing bow season then after that I would start thinking does for meat. However the last couple of years I have started filling doe tags earlier and even setting my standard a bit lower on the buck because I have started doing a lot more fall fishing and it is tough to do both and work at the same time.

I usually get 2 deer for our family but occasionally have done a third one. We have not purchased any fresh beef in recent years and have largely replaced it with venison.


----------



## RAPALA (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice does taste better than the big bucks so i shoot the first doe i see in early bow season. But when the rut comes in i am strckly nice buck hunting.When gun season opens whatever tags i have left is open game. Same for muzzleloader.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just c&r for me hold it up by the back legs take a picture or two then let em go, wouldnt want to have the stigma of being a meat hunter


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i will take a buck but i like the taste of the does better......last gun season i passed on 12 yearlings so it should be some good hunting this year 




i liked this pic thought i would share is he Trophy hunting or Meat hunting?


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Filling The Freezer Is First Priority. If A Big Buck Comes By And I Have My Tag I'll Take It. You Can't Beat The Smaller Does On The Grill. Won't Be Long Now


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

The guy with the Canadian beer-stool is definitely hunting for meat. I know that because he has enough beer for an army of guys and if his friends come to help him drink it all, then he will need some meat to serve for dinner.  

And I'm with Gstrick on this one...this year we are going to field test our new shotgun tazer loads that we came up with in the lab. It is the latest in C & R for deer hunting. Stay tuned for pictures in early November.


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

He'd much rather have a trophy to brag about with his buddies than have to feed their sorry butts.  Great pic fishingful !

I pretty much trophy hunt till the next to last day of primitive season. It buys me more hunting time, and I set my goal very lofty. Most years I usually don't get an opportunity for a buck with the quality level that I desire. In the end, I typically take a doe with my muzzleloader and eat well.


----------

